# Marketing yourself - Do you use a Logo, Business name, or Both?



## jon25 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Guys and Gals!

Im just wondering for those of you that do photography as a business how do you guys go about marketing your name? Do you guys create a business name or use your own name? I know alot of people use their name and add photography to the end of it on their business cards and I've seen many others come up with business names too.

I would like to know what you use and why. Say something about what kind of photography you do and if you have a name or logo what does it mean to you or how did you come up with it. I would to love to hear what different people use and some ideas on having a marketable name.


----------



## GrantH (Oct 21, 2012)

All depends where you want your business to go.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 21, 2012)

I use my name.

I want people to remember my pictures being taken by me, not Shutterbug Photography or whatever.

That being said, I don't own a business, so I don't have to build up and maintain a brand image.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 21, 2012)

I own a business and I use my name for legal reasons and for reasons rexbobcat mentioned too.  You want people to remember YOU not some cheesy fictitious name.  I also have another profession and I have a following that comes with that.  I want them to remember my name and along with that reputation.  That is just my opinion.  Also, if you use your name it is alot easier to register as a business, DBA, and obtain a business license.  There are pros and cons and I would HIGHLY recommend consulting an attorney and speaking with an accountant before doing it either way because they can have significant impacts on your own personal financial assets.  I will also add each state is different as well.  As far as a logo goes, skies the limit!  That should come after everything else is put into place.  Hope this helps.


----------



## janineh (Oct 22, 2012)

I use my name - Janine Harris Photography

I specialise in newborn, children & family portraits. I use my name bc I want to be remembered with my name and not little foodprints photography I something like that. It might be cute in a way, dont know. 

You can have a look at my logo on my website. I wanted it to be clean and elegant. 

www.janine-harris-photography.com


----------



## GrantH (Oct 22, 2012)

The argument that a "name" is used to have people remember you personally, is weak.  If that was the case then grocery stores, banks, and other large businesses wouldn't be named the way they are.  I don't go to Kim's Haircut Spot, I go to some cleverly cliche named hair cut business because they did me right the previous time.  I don't take photos to make family acquaintances, I take photos to make money (at times) and build a brand.  The only way I can see using your name being a benefit is if you don't have a specific focus. Using your name simply means you take photos, not that you take photos of people or cars or buildings or landscape.  A business name is just as memorable to a person as someone's name is.


IMO.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 22, 2012)

I chose to go with a name because it seemed like 99.999999999% of people just use there name and throw photography on the end, and I wanted to be a bit diffrent then everyone else. I figure anyone that likes my work is going to know my name anyway.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 22, 2012)

Using a separate business name DOES have an up side, it means that the "goodwill" (in the accounting sense: Goodwill (accounting) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) will accrue to the business and NOT the person. This makes it easier to expand and/or sell your business in future. Selling "Andrew Molitor: Cow Photographer" to some guy named Robert is more difficult than selling "Luminous Eyes Cow Photography". Hiring more cow photography specialists who happen to not be named Andrew Molitor is going to make more sense in future, too.

ETA: NO STEALING MY COW PHOTOGRAPHY IDEA


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 22, 2012)

I use Matthew Kuhns Photography because in California it costs a bunch of extra cash if your name doesnt include your name.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 22, 2012)

I was just about to register Divine Bovine.com.  Back to the drawing boards.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2012)

My DBA is "John's Photography" for the simple reason that I wanted something easy to remember (for customers that is, not me!  ) that wasn't likely to be mis-spelled, or be difficult to search for.  

I would respectfully disagree with Grant's assertions on the use of the name for a couple of reasons.  One:  Grocery stores are re-sellers.  They buy product and re-sell it.  Photographers on the other hand are artists (for the most part) and not only is it, IMO, sensible to link the art to the artist, but making a connection to your clients is nothing more than good business.  You want them to remember you as a person, not as a representative of 'Faceless Company X' - a family is much more likely to do this sort of business with a person than a company.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 22, 2012)

GrantH said:


> The argument that a "name" is used to have people remember you personally, is weak.  If that was the case then grocery stores, banks, and other large businesses wouldn't be named the way they are.  I don't go to Kim's Haircut Spot, I go to some cleverly cliche named hair cut business because they did me right the previous time.  I don't take photos to make family acquaintances, I take photos to make money (at times) and build a brand.  The only way I can see using your name being a benefit is if you don't have a specific focus. Using your name simply means you take photos, not that you take photos of people or cars or buildings or landscape.  A business name is just as memorable to a person as someone's name is.
> 
> 
> IMO.



Are you in business?  As in licensed, tax paying, legitimate business?  If not, you will find other benefits for using your name if you ever plan to open shop.


----------



## janineh (Oct 22, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> My DBA is "John's Photography" for the simple reason that I wanted something easy to remember (for customers that is, not me!  ) that wasn't likely to be mis-spelled, or be difficult to search for.
> 
> I would respectfully disagree with Grant's assertions on the use of the name for a couple of reasons.  One:  Grocery stores are re-sellers.  They buy product and re-sell it.  Photographers on the other hand are artists (for the most part) and not only is it, IMO, sensible to link the art to the artist, but making a connection to your clients is nothing more than good business.  You want them to remember you as a person, not as a representative of 'Faceless Company X' - a family is much more likely to do this sort of business with a person than a company.



Agree!


----------



## jon25 (Oct 23, 2012)

I work with a lot of other photographers who do photography as a business and I see both personal names and business names being used (I would say its almost 50/50).  I think using your name makes the business more personal. You are the photographer and this is all your business. But then there are photographers who open up studios and hire extra photographers and go about business in different way.

But regardless of the name of the business I think the way it is presented it also important. The font and styling of the name and the way it is watermarked on photos. And also logos, I see a lot of photographers that use logos.

Im looking forward to hearing more thoughts and opinions on the matter. If anyone wants to share their logo that would be great too!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 23, 2012)

I think  that one isn't exclusive of the other. If you use a business NAME it's still a name just like your own name is. Both need to have a logo or a 'brand' to go with it.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 23, 2012)

jon25 said:


> I work with a lot of other photographers who do photography as a business and I see both personal names and business names being used (I would say its almost 50/50). I think using your name makes the business more personal. You are the photographer and this is all your business. But then there are photographers who open up studios and hire extra photographers and go about business in different way.
> 
> But regardless of the name of the business I think the way it is presented it also important. The font and styling of the name and the way it is watermarked on photos. And also logos, I see a lot of photographers that use logos.
> 
> Im looking forward to hearing more thoughts and opinions on the matter. If anyone wants to share their logo that would be great too!





See of the people I know and are familar with it's probalby more like 90% who use there own name and 10% who don't which was the biggest reason for me.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 23, 2012)

I used my name for many years and then switched to a company name, even though I am on my own.  When I switched I was working on putting together a group with other photographers, trying to cover all the big regions in Canada.  While it worked for a while, the arrangement was that we would recommend each other for jobs in our sections of the country.  It really didn't fly too well as one guy was getting all the work, so that ended and now we work in each others backyards if the clients are willing to pay all the travel expences, if not, we recommend the closest guy.

Whatever works.


----------



## FstopRocker (Dec 27, 2012)

I personally went with a Company name rather than my name. 

Firstly, My main Market is Editorial. Mostly Music & events, Sports, News and Automotive/motorcycle/aviation.
My logic goes like this: With my main Customer and Client being newspapers and magazines, I'm going to form a relationship with the editor and he's (Or she's) going to know me, regardless of Company name.
For my second main customer base, Bands and musicians, I wanted a Company name that displayed a bit of my personality, and was a bit playful. Much like a band name. And having a Great Logo adds to that.  

I can't really speak for the Consumer Direct market, Such as Wedding, Portrait, Etc. but it makes sense to me for what I'm doing.


Please bear with me,... Still working on the website.

ardentowl.com

~Ryan W.
Ardent Owl Media.


----------



## Raian-san (Dec 27, 2012)

You should establish everything else first before a Logo, you can always do your Logo after you decide on a name.

I chose with a Company name because the name have a special meaning to me and it's a name that I love. Also, I plan to build and expand the company with all my associates in the future. I want all the work to be recognize as a Team effort and not as an individual. 

Everybody is different and there's no right or wrong way to go at it. Pick a name that you can live with for years to come. That's why you have to really think and be sure it's the name you want to go with. My personal name is something I keep to do personal and side projects that's different from what I do.


----------

